# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  RDVV PLL 8 WATT κιαλοοοοοοοοοο

## crown

Μετα από 1,5 χρονο από την παραλαβη τηs πλακεταs του φιλου Γρηγορη,πηρα και γω την αποφαση (βαρετο για τουs περισσοτερουs εδώ μεσα)να κατασκευασω το παραπανω πομπουδακι.

Το πρόβλημα ομωs είναι γνωστο για την ελλειψη στα TSA5511 και 2SC1971 εδώ στη Θεσσαλονικη.

Εγω εχω το επιπλέον θεμα τηs απουσιαs του PROGAMMER για το PIC το οποιο και εχω 16F628A I/P

Μηπωsssssssssssκαι λεω μηπωs γνωριζει καποιοs κατι για την ευρεση των παραπανω εδώ στα Βορεια και εάν μπορει να δωσει μια βοηθεια με τον προγραμματισμο του PIC?


Παραθετω τιs γνωστεs σε ολουs φωτογραφιεs...

----------


## crown

και μια φωτο με την LCD

----------


## SeAfasia

http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/ic-s.html καρνταση μου...
*programmer*
*To πηνίο πέτα το....*

----------


## crown

γιατι τι πρόβλημα εχει το πηνιο

----------


## SeAfasia

> γιατι τι πρόβλημα εχει το πηνιο



δεν κάνει dude....

----------


## crown

dude...........?????????????????????????

----------


## liat

Θέλει να πει ότι δεν κλειδώνει σε όλο το εύρος.
Υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση σε άλλο νήμα.

Edit 1
Όταν λες "βοήθεια με τον pic" εννοείς αφού πάρεις προγραμματιστή;
Αν θες, όταν με το καλό πάρεις τον pic και δεν βρεθεί άλλο μέλος κοντά σου, στείλε το Αθήνα να στο προγραμματίσω.
Υποθέτω ότι έχεις τον κώδικα, γιατί αυτόν που έχω είναι για 16f84a σε display μιας γραμμής.

Edit 2
Οκ, τώρα είδα το έχεις ήδη το 16f628a. Τα υπόλοιπα ισχύουν.

----------


## crown

ισωs 4 σπειρεs 1mm σε τουμπο 6mm θα είναι καλυτερο νομιζω

----------


## liat

> ισωs 4 σπειρεs 1mm σε τουμπο 6mm θα είναι καλυτερο νομιζω



Απόσταση μεταξύ σπειρών 2,5 mm.

----------


## SeAfasia

> ισωs 4 σπειρεs 1mm σε τουμπο 6mm θα είναι καλυτερο νομιζω



θα πας να πάρεις χάλκινο σύρμα απο μάστορα που κάνει περιελήξεις μοτέρ....είναι το καλύτερο...*τρυπάνι 6mm*
Μετά θα πετάξεις όλα* τα τσοκ 10uH και 1uH* και θα τα αντικαταστήσεις με* VK200....*
Καλά έκανες και κόλλησες *τα pot(οχι στην πρόσοψη του κουτιού) επάνω στο pcb(switch buttons) επίσης,δε θα βγάλεις περιττά καλώδια πλην του ήχου/κεραίας..για αποφυγή βόμβων - rf παρασίτων κτλπ!!*
Καλή *τροφοδοσία και καλές γειώσεις στο κουτί,αν μπορείς να το θωρακίσεις θα είσαι μια χαρά...*
*Αυταααααααά.....*
 :Biggrin:

----------


## crown

Ευχαριστω πολύ Γιαννη και Κωστα για τιs πληροφοριεs ...το πηνιο αυριο θα το αντικαταστήσω αλλα το πρόβλημα μου παραμενει με το TSA5511 και τον προγραμματισμο του PIC.
Θα δω τι θα κανω και θα τα πουμε παλι

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ευχαριστω πολύ Γιαννη και Κωστα για τιs πληροφοριεs ...το πηνιο αυριο θα το αντικαταστήσω αλλα το πρόβλημα μου παραμενει με το TSA5511 και τον προγραμματισμο του PIC.
> Θα δω τι θα κανω και θα τα πουμε παλι



Κωστή,τα είδες τα Link που επισύναψα;
Θα κάνεις υπομονή πρώτα θα αγοράσεις *pic programmer - tsa5511 - κουτί*(normabox.gr *τον έχεις* δίπλα σου) - switcing power supply (*προσοχή:να έχει ανοχή στα volts να βγάζει 2-3 volts παραπάνω*)
Μην ξεχάσω* πολύ καλή ψύξη..*
οκ;

----------


## staurosv

φιλε  το πυνειο θα  το κανεις  με τισ  varicap που εχεις  10 σπειρες  μισο χιλιοστο  συρμα   σε 3 χιλιοστα  αριδα  και  τρανζιστορ  ταλαντωσης  θα  βαλεις  το j310 και θα κλειδωνει σε ολη την μπαντα

----------


## JOUN

> Κωστή,τα είδες τα Link που επισύναψα;
> Θα κάνεις υπομονή πρώτα θα αγοράσεις *pic programmer - tsa5511 - κουτί*(normabox.gr *τον έχεις* δίπλα σου) - switcing power supply (*προσοχή:να έχει ανοχή στα volts να βγάζει 2-3 volts παραπάνω*)
> οκ;



Αρε Κωστα τοσες πατατες που εχεις φαει μ'αυτο εχεις κανει διατριβη..

----------


## SeAfasia

> φιλε  το πυνειο θα  το κανεις  με τισ  varicap που εχεις  10 σπειρες  μισο χιλιοστο  συρμα   σε 3 χιλιοστα  αριδα  και  τρανζιστορ  ταλαντωσης  θα  βαλεις  το j310 και θα κλειδωνει σε ολη την μπαντα



Σταύρο που είσαι;  :Biggrin: 
Κεραία δεν παίζει ρόλο στο κλείδωμα; 
Θα το έχει σε dummy load;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αρε Κωστα τοσες πατατες που εχεις φαει μ'αυτο εχεις κανει διατριβη..



Γιώργο άστα να πάνε... 
Τα rf είναι για τον έξω απο 'δω, αλλά μαθαίνεις.... Βοήθεια πήρα από τον SRF/Liat κάποια σχήματικά/datasheets των rd06/rd15 και φυσικά δοκιμές... Που να* δεις το pcb τα ανάσκελα*  :Lol:

----------


## crown

μηπωs θα μπορουσε καποιο μελοs να αναφερει τον τροπο δοκιμηs μονο του ταλαντωτή χωριs να φορα η πλακετα τα ολοκληρωμένα και το εξοδουετσι ώστε να καταλαβω αν ταλαντωνει και είναι μεσα στη μπαντα και αν μπορω να μεταβαλω την συχνοτητα η οχι

----------


## performer

> Μετα από 1,5 χρονο από την παραλαβη τηs πλακεταs του φιλου Γρηγορη,πηρα και γω την αποφαση (βαρετο για τουs περισσοτερουs εδώ μεσα)να κατασκευασω το παραπανω πομπουδακι.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα ομωs είναι γνωστο για την ελλειψη στα TSA5511 και 2SC1971 εδώ στη Θεσσαλονικη.
> 
> Εγω εχω το επιπλέον θεμα τηs απουσιαs του PROGAMMER για το PIC το οποιο και εχω 16F628A I/P
> 
> Μηπωsssssssssssκαι λεω μηπωs γνωριζει καποιοs κατι για την ευρεση των παραπανω εδώ στα Βορεια και εάν μπορει να δωσει μια βοηθεια με τον προγραμματισμο του PIC?
> 
> 
> Παραθετω τιs γνωστεs σε ολουs φωτογραφιεs...



   Στο RADIO 741 πήγες;

----------


## crown

ο Αντωνηs είναι πολύ φιλοs δυστυχωs δεν εχει

----------


## KOKAR

> Κωστή,τα είδες τα Link που επισύναψα;
> Θα κάνεις υπομονή πρώτα θα αγοράσεις *pic programmer - tsa5511 - κουτί*(normabox.gr *τον έχεις* δίπλα σου) - switcing power supply (*προσοχή:να έχει ανοχή στα volts να βγάζει 2-3 volts παραπάνω*)
> Μην ξεχάσω* πολύ καλή ψύξη..*
> οκ;




μια τεκμηρίωση επ'αυτου ?

----------


## crown

Tελικα δεν ειπε κανειs πωs θα δοκιμασω τον ταλαντωτή εάν είναι μεσα στη μπαντα με άλλο πηνιο

----------


## 744

1. Η συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή εξαρτάται από την τάση στην variap που ελέγχεται από το PLL. Αν η τάση του PLL είναι π.χ. 1-10 volt για έλεγχο συχνότητας 87-108MHz τότε για την μέση της μπάντας 97,5MHz θέλεις τάση στη varicap περίπου 5volt (από π.χ. ένα ποντενσιόμετρο για να δεις από που μέχρι που πάει το VCO).

2. Για το PIC έλα να στο προγραμματίσω. Είμαι στο κέντο της πόλης.

----------


## crown

ευχαριστω πολύ Γιαννη για τον προγραμματισμο μαλλον θα σε χρειαστω...αρα για την δοκιμη θα δωσω ταση στην πλακετα και θα μετρησω την ταση στην η στιs varicab αλλα σε πια πλευρα τουs?

----------


## 744

Δεν έχω το σχέδιο στο οποίο βασίστηκες, αλλά υποθέτω ότι έχει μια 22Κ που πάει στο 5511. Αυτή θα πρέπει να πάει στο δρομέα του ποτενσιομέτρου.

Τη βαΌση του BC547 που επίσης πάει στο 5511 επίσης θα τη γειώσεις ώστε να είναι στην αποκοπή μή τυχόν παρασιτικά η βάση του πάρει λίγο ρεύμα.

----------


## crown

diagramm.pngτο σχεδιο του ταλαντωτή είναι το παρακατω


δεν εχω πανω τα tsa 5511 και το pic
Του εχω  δωσει ταση 14volt απευθειαs στην πλακετα για να δω αν ταλαντωνει μεσα στη μπαντα αλλα δυστυχωs τιποτε

----------


## performer

> diagramm.pngτο σχεδιο του ταλαντωτή είναι το παρακατω
> 
> 
> δεν εχω πανω τα tsa 5511 και το pic
> Του εχω  δωσει ταση 14volt απευθειαs στην πλακετα για να δω αν ταλαντωνει μεσα στη μπαντα αλλα δυστυχωs τιποτε



Το tsa 5511 το βρήκες;

----------


## 744

Σχέδιο δε βλέπω, αλλά υποθέτω ότι είναι αυτό που είδα κάπου στο δίκτυο.

Στην 22Κ έβαλες τάση από το δρομέα ενός ποτενσιομέτρου? (Με τα άκρα του στη γή και +14).

Επίσης το BC του γείωσες τη βάση?

Είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη, αν κατέβεις κέντρο, έλα να το δούμε μαζί.

----------


## crown

Γιαννη το TSA δεν το βρηκα και δεν εκανα κατι από αυτά που μου αναφερειs αλλα μολιs το βρω θα επικοινωνησουμε να βρεθουμε για να προγραμματίσουμε μαζι το pic για LCD 2X16

----------


## 744

Μπερδευτήκαμε...!

Άλλος σε ρώτησε για το TSA.

Το TSA δεν χρειάζεται για να δεις αν ταλαντώνει το VCO.

Αλλά από την άλλη πρέπει να κάνεις αυτά που σου είπα. Συχνόμετρο έχεις?

----------


## crown

ουπs συγνωμη φιλε Γιαννη για την ταχυτητα που λειτουργω,για το TSA αναφερομαι στον Βασιλη,τωρα,για τα αλλα που αναφερειs δεν εχω κατι τπτ και συχνομετρο δεν εχω

----------


## liat

Κώστα έχεις πμ.

----------


## performer

> ουπs συγνωμη φιλε Γιαννη για την ταχυτητα που λειτουργω,για το TSA αναφερομαι στον Βασιλη,τωρα,για τα αλλα που αναφερειs δεν εχω κατι τπτ και συχνομετρο δεν εχω



  Έλα μέχρι το Πλαγιάρι να σου δώσω ένα tsa 5511

----------


## 744

Αν όπως λέει ο Κώστας δεν βλέπει να ταλαντώνει το VCO, το TSA τώρα δεν θα βοηθήσιε και πολύ. Πάντως πολύ ευγενικό να του το προσφέρεις αυτούς τους χαλεπούς καιρούς. Εύγε!

Κώστα, Περαία δεν έχεις το μαγαζί? Μένεις επίσης εκεί? Εγώ πηγαινοέρχομαι την Κυριακή μόνο. Αν δεν κάνεις κάτι έως τότε, ή δεν κατέβεις πόλη, να μιλήσουμε Κυριακή.

----------


## moutoulos

Στις φωτό βλέπω οτι έχεις το BF245. Βάλε το J310 (αντίθετη φορά). Επίσης στο 
RF Filter δεν χρειαζόταν τα Jumperάκια απο κάτω. Είμαι έτοιμα στην πλακέτα ...


J310
j310.jpg

RF Filter (Click Enlarge)
DSC03795.jpg


AlReady In PCB
Filter.PNG

----------


## crown

Φιλε Βασιλη ειμαστε πολύ κοντα είμαι Περαια θα σου στειλω μηνυμα να βρεθουμε

----------


## crown

Ναι Γιαννη Περαια είμαι και το μαγαζι εκει

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι Γιαννη Περαια είμαι και το μαγαζι εκει



τι τροφοδοτικό έχεις;

----------


## crown

Γρηγορη ευχαριστω πολύ... δεν προσεξα ότι υπαρχουν οι γεφυρεs ετοιμεs...

----------


## crown

Κωστη το τροφοδοτικο μου είναι εργαστηριακο ρυθμιζομενο ιδιοκατασκευη 0-30volt  είναι μικρο 3Ampere

----------


## crown

Να μηνΚαταστημα.jpg το θεωρήσετε ωs  διαφημιση για τα παιδια που γνωριζουν την Περαια

----------


## performer

> Φιλε Βασιλη ειμαστε πολύ κοντα είμαι Περαια θα σου στειλω μηνυμα να βρεθουμε



  Έλα κάποια στιγμή μπροστά στην εκκλησία του Πλαγιαρίου. Πες μια ώρα (οποιαδήποτε ) και πώς θα σε γνωρίσω να σου δώσω το Tsa 5511

----------


## crown

ok Βασιλη σου στελνω pm

----------


## crown

Να και το TSA 5511 χαρη στο γειτονα μου τον Βασιλη performer οπου μολιs με ενημερωσε ότι μου βρηκε και ένα J310 για την ταλαντωση και τον ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια!!!

Τωρα μενει ο προγραμματισμοs του 16F628A για HEX 2X16LCD να δουμε βεβαια εχω μπερδευτεί με το πηνιοπροsτο πατων θα βαλω επανω το j310 με τιs varicab που εχω BB109  με το πηνιο των 4 σπειρων που εκανα και βλέπουμε...αλλα πρωτα ο προγραμματισμοs

----------


## leosedf

Αν χρειαστείς προγραμματισμό και δεν έχει άλλον εκεί κοντά πες μου. Βέβαια είμαι στην άλλη μεριά στο Τιταν

----------


## badsak

γεμισε το φορουμ rdvv pll.. :Tongue2:  Γρηγορη εχεις κανει χοντρη ζημια...
IMG_20160415_205753.jpg

----------


## performer

> Να και το TSA 5511 χαρη στο γειτονα μου τον Βασιλη performer οπου μολιs με ενημερωσε ότι μου βρηκε και ένα J310 για την ταλαντωση και τον ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια!!!
> 
> Τωρα μενει ο προγραμματισμοs του 16F628A για HEX 2X16LCD να δουμε βεβαια εχω μπερδευτεί με το πηνιοπροsτο πατων θα βαλω επανω το j310 με τιs varicab που εχω BB109  με το πηνιο των 4 σπειρων που εκανα και βλέπουμε...αλλα πρωτα ο προγραμματισμοs



  Φίλε Κώστα νομίζω ότι το πηνίο σου έχει λίγες σπείρες .Δεν ξέρω εάν βγαίνει μέσα στην μπάντα των 87,5-108MHZ. Ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος φίλος εάν του βγήκε με τόσες σπείρες.Μπορεί να είναι και συνάρτηση των varicap. Το δικό μου πάντως είναι 8 σπείρες με σύρμα διαμέτρου 0.5mm τυλιγμένες σε τρυπάνι διαμέτρου 3 mm

----------


## SeAfasia

> Να και το TSA 5511 χαρη στο γειτονα μου τον Βασιλη performer οπου μολιs με ενημερωσε ότι μου βρηκε και ένα J310 για την ταλαντωση και τον ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια!!!
> 
> Τωρα μενει ο προγραμματισμοs του 16F628A για HEX 2X16LCD να δουμε βεβαια εχω μπερδευτεί με το πηνιοπροsτο πατων θα βαλω επανω το j310 με τιs varicab που εχω BB109  με το πηνιο των 4 σπειρων που εκανα και βλέπουμε...αλλα πρωτα ο προγραμματισμοs



2sc1971 έχεις ωρε;
Να σου στείλω ένα να δοκιμάσεις;

----------


## performer

> Φίλε Κώστα νομίζω ότι το πηνίο σου έχει λίγες σπείρες .Δεν ξέρω εάν βγαίνει μέσα στην μπάντα των 87,5-108MHZ. Ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος φίλος εάν του βγήκε με τόσες σπείρες.Μπορεί να είναι και συνάρτηση των varicap. Το δικό μου πάντως είναι 8 σπείρες με σύρμα διαμέτρου 0.5mm τυλιγμένες σε τρυπάνι διαμέτρου 3 mm



 Και κάποιες φωτογραφίες

DSCN0842.jpgDSCN0843.jpgDSCN0844.jpg

----------


## crown

Kωσταντινε αν δεν τα καταφερω θα ερθω μια βολτα μεχρι το Τιταν..Σακη από ότι μπορω να καταλαβω με τη μεγενθυση τηs photo με τα πολλα PLL νομιζω εάν βλεπω καλα το τρανζίστορ είναι το J310 VARICAB BB109 και πηνιο 10 σπειρεs σωστα?...Βασιλη για το j310 οι σπειρεs που εχω είναι οντωs λιγεs από ότι λενε και αλλα παιδια που το εκαναν οποτε αφου ερθω για το j310  θα τιs κανω 10....Κωστη δεν εχω ωρε 1971 που να τοβρω εδώ πανωωωω..ευχαριστωs θα το δεχομουν Κωστη να δω αν θα καταφερω να το κανω αυτρο το πομπουδακι(ετσι λεγαμε καποτε την10τια του 80 τα bd139)τουριχνεs 40 βολτακια στο κεφαλι και σε ακουγαν σε ολη την πολη

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και κάποιες φωτογραφίες
> 
> DSCN0842.jpgDSCN0843.jpgDSCN0844.jpg



τι διάτανο γίνεται εκεί μέσα Βασίλη;  :Sad:  :Confused1:

----------


## crown

Βασιλη δεν σε προλαβα πολύ καλο πραγματι οπωs μου τα ειπεs

----------


## performer

> τι διάτανο γίνεται εκεί μέσα Βασίλη;



Χαμός. Τι να κάνουμε. Έτσι προέκυψε. Να το χαλάμε και ύστερα απο την αρχή δεν γίνεται.Πολλές φορές η κάποια τσαπατσουλιά βγαίνει σε καλό. Εξουδετερώνονται παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις.

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ δεν έχεις "βομβους";

----------


## performer

> δλδ δεν έχεις "βομβους";



Ούτε κίχ. Ανοίγω τον δέκτη στο τέρμα για να ακούσω ένα φύσημα το οποίο είναι φυσιολογικό και  προέρχεται από την θερμική εκπομπή των ηλεκτρονίων

----------


## badsak

> Kωσταντινε αν δεν τα καταφερω θα ερθω μια βολτα μεχρι το Τιταν..Σακη από ότι μπορω να καταλαβω με τη μεγενθυση τηs photo με τα πολλα PLL νομιζω εάν βλεπω καλα το τρανζίστορ είναι το J310 VARICAB BB109 και πηνιο 10 σπειρεs σωστα?...Βασιλη για το j310 οι σπειρεs που εχω είναι οντωs λιγεs από ότι λενε και αλλα παιδια που το εκαναν οποτε αφου ερθω για το j310  θα τιs κανω 10....Κωστη δεν εχω ωρε 1971 που να τοβρω εδώ πανωωωω..ευχαριστωs θα το δεχομουν Κωστη να δω αν θα καταφερω να το κανω αυτρο το πομπουδακι(ετσι λεγαμε καποτε την10τια του 80 τα bd139)τουριχνεs 40 βολτακια στο κεφαλι και σε ακουγαν σε ολη την πολη



ναι με j310 ειναι...οι varicap ειναι οτι ειχα στο συρταρι και δεν ξερω τον τυπο τους...αλλα επειδη εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες σχεδον με ολλες επαιζε κανονικα...τα πηνια ταλαντωσης ειναι διαφορετικα σε καθε pll αλλα με 9-10 σπειρες σε διαμετρο 3 mm παιζει κανονικα.βασικα εσυ κοιτα να σου κλειδωσει στην αρχη ειτε ψηλα ειτε χαμηλα στην μπαντα των fm και μετα αναλογως σου λεμε και τι να κανεις.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ούτε κίχ. Ανοίγω τον δέκτη στο τέρμα για να ακούσω ένα φύσημα το οποίο είναι φυσιολογικό και  προέρχεται από την θερμική εκπομπή των ηλεκτρονίων



τι τροφοδοσία είναι αυτή;

----------


## performer

> τι τροφοδοσία είναι αυτή;



 Είναι δυο μεταβλητά τροφοδοτικά 0-28V. Το ένα τροφοδοτεί το RDVV με 12 V και μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 1,5A και το άλλο τροφοδοτεί το linear με το BLY 92A το οποίο αντέχει να δουλέψει μέχρι 28V στο συλλέκτη  (εγώ το δουλεύω χαμηλώτερα για ασφάλεια στα 20-25V)και μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 5Α

----------


## crown

βγηκε το πηνιο των 4 σπειρων και επανατοποθετηθηκε ένα νέο με 10 σπειρεs σε 3mm.με 0.5 μιαs και ολοι ειπαν για το πηνιο ότι θα πρεπει να είναι 10 σπειρεs με αυτεs τιs varicab και με το J310 επισηs βγηκε προσεκτικα το BC245E χωριs να προκαλεσω ζημια στην πιστα (αφου εκανα μια ζημια από την αποκολληση του πηνιου και επρεπε να κανω γεφυρα)

Μολιs παρω το fet από Βασιλη θα δουμε τα αποτελέσματα και αφου βεβαια προγραμματισω το pic

----------


## 744

Κώστα μπορείς να έρθεις κέντρο? Σήμερα είμαι στο εργαστήριο. Επίσης έχω 16F628 σκέτο χωρίς Α. Κάνει αυτό?

Αν ναι, κάποιος να δώσει το hex να το προγραμματίσω και αύριο Κυριακή που θα είμαι Περαία να στο φέρω.

----------


## leosedf

Να χώσω ένα για προγραμματισμό? Έχω και A.. 

Να έχει σε διάφορα μέρη όπου βρεθείς  :Lol:

----------


## 744

Το Hex κανείς?

----------


## SeAfasia

Κοπάνο το πάνω....

----------


## crown

Γιαννη το pic 16f684A το εχω απλα δεν εχω programmer και δεν το εχω ξανακανει ποτε αλλα ο Φιλοs ο Βασιληs απο το Πλαγιαρι που μου εδωστ το tsa 2211 θα μου δωσει σημερα και το J310 exei προγραμμερ και θα μου το δωσει και αυτο για 2-3 μερεs για να το παλεψω με τα HEX θα βαλω και αυτο που ανεβασε ο κωσταs απο το αργοs(τιδιαφορα εχουν τα 4 αρχεια Κωστα? οκ το ενα ειναι για 1χ16 και το αλλο για 2χ16 αυτη εχω και εγω αλλα τα εχειs απο 2 φορεs και δεν βλεπω διαφορα)

----------


## crown

> Κοπάνο το πάνω....



Κωστη εν τω μεταξυ ανοιγωνταs τα αρχεια απο το zip το ενα ειναι hex το αλλο τι ειναι?

----------


## crown

αρχειο BAS τι ειναι

----------


## SeAfasia

> αρχειο BAS τι ειναι



το .hex σε ενδιαφέρει εσένα το bas άστο....δοκίμασε αυτό που περιέχει για pic16f628A και pic16f84A

----------


## crown

Βασιλη κατεβασα το προγραμμα που ου εστειλεs

Τροποs προγραμματισμου
Βαζω στον programmer τι pic
Το συνδεω μα το καλωδιο το σειριακο με τον υπολογιστη 
Ανοιγω το προγραμμα οπωs στην παραπαω φωτο
Επιλεγω στην επανω θεση οπωs και εχω κανει το ακριβεs PIC
Μετα απο την επιλογη Browse  βαζω το καταλληλο Hex
Στα κουτακια τι πρεπει να εχω τσεκαρισμενο και τι κανω μετα

----------


## performer

> Βασιλη κατεβασα το προγραμμα που ου εστειλεs
> 
> Τροποs προγραμματισμου
> Βαζω στον programmer τι pic
> Το συνδεω μα το καλωδιο το σειριακο με τον υπολογιστη 
> Ανοιγω το προγραμμα οπωs στην παραπαω φωτο
> Επιλεγω στην επανω θεση οπωs και εχω κανει το ακριβεs PIC
> Μετα απο την επιλογη Browse  βαζω το καταλληλο Hex
> Στα κουτακια τι πρεπει να εχω τσεκαρισμενο και τι κανω μετα



Στα κουτάκια δεν επιλέγεις τίποτα. Τα αφήνεις όπως είναι .Αυτό μάλλον κάνει αυτόματα τις επιλογές ανάλογα με το pic που θα ανιχνεύσει ή θα επιλέξεις.

----------


## 744

Κώστα αύριο θα σου τηλεφωνήσω μόλις φτάσω Περαία, έχω ένα 628 να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## crown

ΠΛΛ....jpgΚατ αρχαs πρεπει να ευχαριστησω δημοσια τον Γιαννη 744 για την βοηθεια για το προγραμματισμενο pic που μου εδωσε καθωs και τον Bασιλη Performer για το TSA5511 και το J310.
Επανέρχομαι στο θεμα και από ότι δειχνουν τα κυκλακια στην παραπανω φωτογραφια το PLL αφου πηρε την ταση (13.8v) αναψε η οθονη δειχνωνταs την συχνοτητα και με δυνατοτητα αλλαγηs αυτηs αλλα χωριs ν α κλειδωνει και εκαψε τιs 2 αντιστασειs των 68ΩΜ και το τρανζίστορ BC557.
Θελω να κανω μια προσπαθεια ακομη πριν το βαλω στην ακρη στο ραφι μπαs και το κανω να δουλεψει
Ευχαριστω σε κάθε βοηθεια

----------


## badsak

Τα 2 τρανζιστορ BFR91-KAI 96 πρεπει να τα εχεις αναποδα...

----------


## crown

Φιλε Σακη και ναθελα να τα βαλω αναποδα δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω λογω του ότι η πλακετα μου δειχνει τον τροπο τοποθετησηs των παραπανω τρανζίστορ οποτε δεν μπορει να γινει αυτό που λεs και δεν μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν αναποδα...προσεξε την πλακετα και θα το καταλαβειs

----------


## liat

> Φιλε Σακη και ναθελα να τα βαλω αναποδα δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω λογω του ότι η πλακετα μου δειχνει τον τροπο τοποθετησηs των παραπανω τρανζίστορ οποτε δεν μπορει να γινει αυτό που λεs και δεν μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν αναποδα...προσεξε την πλακετα και θα το καταλαβειs



Το μακρύτερο πόδι κάθε bfr πρέπει να κοιτάει προς τα δεξιά (προς το εξόδου).

----------


## performer

> Φιλε Σακη και ναθελα να τα βαλω αναποδα δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω λογω του ότι η πλακετα μου δειχνει τον τροπο τοποθετησηs των παραπανω τρανζίστορ οποτε δεν μπορει να γινει αυτό που λεs και δεν μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν αναποδα...προσεξε την πλακετα και θα το καταλαβειs



 Κώστα κοίταξε την φωτο.Πρέπει αν θυμάμαι καλά να είναι ανάποδα όπως λέει ο Γιάννης. Μάλλον όχι Στην δική σου φωτό. φαίνονται ανάποδα. Στην δική μου όχι .Εν πάσει περιπτώσει βρές τα data τους με το σχηματικό και πρόσεξε εάν πράγματι τα έχεις τοποθετήσει σωστά. Μήπως γιαυτό κάηκαν οι αντιστάσεις που αναφέρεις στο ποστ
DSCN0790.jpg

----------


## liat

Για transistors J310, BFR91 και BFR96S, η τοποθέτηση είναι:

Pcb τοποθέτηση υλικώ&.jpg

Αν αντί του J310 έχεις βάλει το 245C, τότε η τοποθέτηση είναι ανάποδα (η ευθεία πλευρά να βλέπει προς το TSA).

----------


## performer

> Για transistors J310, BFR91 και BFR96S, η τοποθέτηση είναι:
> 
> Pcb τοποθέτηση υλικώ&.jpg
> 
> Αν αντί του J310 έχεις βάλει το 245C, τότε η τοποθέτηση είναι ανάποδα (η ευθεία πλευρά να βλέπει προς το TSA).



Το j310 έχει βάλει .

----------


## performer

> Για transistors J310, BFR91 και BFR96S, η τοποθέτηση είναι:
> 
> Pcb τοποθέτηση υλικώ&.jpg
> 
> Αν αντί του J310 έχεις βάλει το 245C, τότε η τοποθέτηση είναι ανάποδα (η ευθεία πλευρά να βλέπει προς το TSA).



 Τα BFR 91 και BFR96S στην φωτο του Κώστα φαίνονται ανάποδα. Οι άσπρες γραμμές που φαίνονται επάνω στο κέλυφος πρέπει να είναι από κάτω

----------


## liat

> Τα BFR 91 και BFR96S στην φωτο του Κώστα φαίνονται ανάποδα. Οι άσπρες γραμμές που φαίνονται επάνω στο κέλυφος πρέπει να είναι από κάτω



Τα δικά μου δεν είχαν καθόλου γραμμές, οπότε είδα το datasheet τους.

----------


## badsak

είναι ανάποδα....έχουν δεν έχουν άσπρες η πορτοκαλί γραμμές...τα γράμματα που γράφουν τον τύπο των τρανζίστορ έπρεπε να τα βλέπει...

----------


## performer

Απο τις φωτογραφίες που παραθέτω φαίνεται ότι ο Κώστας τα τοποθέτησε ανάποδαimages.jpgαρχείο λήψης.jpg Η πρώτη είναι η κανονική όπως φαίνεται το τρανζίστορ από πάνω και η δεύτερη όπως φαίνεται από κάτω με τις γραμμές
bfr91.jpgBFR96TS pinout high frequency low power transistor.jpg

----------


## crown

για σιγα ρε παιδια πωs μπορουν να μπουν αναποδα ...αυτό δεν μπορει να γινει  αφου η πλακετα του Φιλου μαs του  Γρηγορη σε οδηγει από μονη τηs μιαs και τα BFR91 & BFR96 είναι με τρια ποδαράκια και η πλακετα το ιδιο οποτε και να θελειs να τα τοποθετησειs λαθοs δεν μπορειs..εκτοs αν δεν είναι ετσι

----------


## crown

ωπα ωπα τωρα το πιασα ρε παιδια το αναποδο που λετε είναι ότι δεν είναι τα γραματα από πανω αλλα οι γραμμεs..δεν ξερω αλλα να εκανα τετοιο λαθοs?θα τα βγαλω και θα τα ξαναδω και ?θα σαs πω αλλα τετιοι λαθοs

----------


## crown

εχω παραλαβη για αντικτασταση τα bfr 91 και 96 πριν τα περασω επανω δινω ταση στην πλακετ καιβλεπω ότι δεν μου αναβει καθολου η οθονη ενώ πριν αναβε τι να μετρησω πρωτα?

----------


## genesis

Κώστα, πριν τοποθετήσεις τα νέα BFR91/96 μέτρησέ τα πρώτα με ένα πολύμετρο για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ΟΚ.
Είχα πρόσφατα κακή εμπειρία...

----------


## crown

εχειs δικιο θα το κανω κανειs δεν ξερει ποτε,αλλα το πρόβλημα είναι αυτή την στιγμη στην οθονη

----------

